
Java Ecosystem Survey 2020 - shakes
https://bittlife.com/java-survey-ecosystem-in-2020/
======
mindcrime
I don't get the love for IntelliJ. I tried it and quickly found that I prefer
Eclipse. Now that's not to say that Eclipse doesn't have it's problems ... FSM
does it ever. But I didn't find that IntelliJ solved the right combination of
problems such that, combined with the new problems of its own it introduces,
the end result was any better. _shrug_

